# Another jointer question.



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

I was in the market for a jointer and came across the palmgren 6 &1/8 benchtop jointer on amazon. From the reviews it got it looks like a pretty good deal. Then I came across the sears craftsman benchtop model which looks like the identical jointer palmgren is selling for the same price ($260). Anyone know if these two items are the same or the quality is the same? The reason I ask is I found an almost new craftsman in my local recycler for $120 and am thinking of picking it up. Thanks!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

ryan,

I don't mean to burst your bubble, but I would not go with a benchtop jointer. A floor jointer is the only route to go. If you know anyone that has either, ask them to try theirs out and you will see what I mean.


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks for the heads up bob. 

can you elaborate a little more? unfortunately i don't have access to a floor model. the bench top model i'm looking at is over 100lbs, wouldn't that help?


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

whats the length of the infeed table and the out feed table. the longer the tables will give better results.


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree the longer the table the better it would be. I'm not sure about the table length but it's definitely shorter than a floor model. I was actually planning to make one long table/side workbench for my miter saw and jointer so that table lenght wouldn't be an issue. Below is a link to the jointer I'm thinking up picking up.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...pid=00921788000&tab=spe&bidsite=CRAFT#tablink


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

both tables should be adjustable. the infeed so the it can be set to remve the amount of material that you want removed. the out feed table adjusted to be zero with the top of the cutting knives.
the tables should be independent of other tables, free on both ends of the jointer. remember that the out feed table can be set within a .001 of an inch to the knives and can use the infeed table in the same fashion.
if floor space is an issue mount the router on a mobil base. take a look at the ridge 6" jointer they seem to be good for the price.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

ryan,

I'm not good with words at times, but I will try to describe what delroy was referring to. The purpose of a jointer, as you already know, is to achieve a "FLAT" smooth board surface. If your extension is the least bit high, you will snag on the extension outfeed during the run. If the extension is the least bit low, you will most likely tip toward the front during the run. This will make it difficult to get the "FLAT" surface you want. My floor jointer is only about 48 inches which only gives me about 24" inches on the infeed and outfeed ends. Any board I run over 2 feet has to have extreme care as it feeds. Any machine shorter becomes that much more difficult. 

Yes, weight is a good thing, but the table length is the most important factor of this tool. You need as long, flat and smooth surface as you can get to achieve a good pass.

I would love a 16 foot jointer if there were such a thing  

If I have not made myself clear, perhaps one of the other members can translate this better for you.

Cheers


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

looks like delroy was busy typing the same time as myself and did a better job of saying what I was trying to say.

Guess that's why he is a supreme forum God and I am just barely a God


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the insight guys. I guess the general theme is the outfeed and infeed tables should be as long as possible to keep the workpiece flat which makes sense. Well I just couldn't pass up on the deal so I ended up picking up the craftsman for $120. The table lenght is 30 inches which isn't too bad. This is my first jointer so I figured I could always upgrade later if needed. I spent about 2 hours last night making adjustments to make the in and out feed tables parrallel. Made a few test cuts and so far I can't complain. I appreciate all the feedback and knowledge. Thanks again!


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

*Jointers*



ryan.s said:


> thanks for the heads up bob.
> 
> Mike Dunbar is a world famous woodworker and teacher of woodworkers, and he uses a 4" bench model at his school. It depends what you want to do with your jointer. I have a 6" floor model, that I seldom use anymore. I can get just as good an edge on the table saw, and can flatten a wider panel on the planer, with just a little bit of ingenuity required.


----------



## Jigboy (Sep 24, 2004)

The Freud Glue Line rip blade is fantastic, It will not give you a flat suface on the width of the board, but as they say in promo's, the rip along the narrow edge is almost as good as a jointer, and first pass too, not after 5 trips.


----------

